# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Equivalent of create table as select * from abc

## JIA786

In oracle we can create table like
CREATE TBALE AS SELECt * FROM TAB1

How can I do this in SQL Server. I want to craete table on basis of following staement.
select * from t1 inner join t2 on i1.id=t2.id

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Anil Murjani

Try the following:
select * into <new_table_name> from t1 inner join t2 on i1.id=t2.id


Good Luck

Anil

------------
JIA786 at 4/10/2002 4:19:56 PM

In oracle we can create table like
CREATE TBALE AS SELECt * FROM TAB1

How can I do this in SQL Server. I want to craete table on basis of following staement.
select * from t1 inner join t2 on i1.id=t2.id

Thanks in advance.

----------

